# Proper Feed Ratio



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi everybody,
I wanted to know what is the proper feed ratio for feeding pigeons...I feed my pigeons with a mix of safflower,wheat,corn,mustard seeds and peas all in equal proportions..What would be the correct ratio of feed for me ?? 

Thank You


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

In the USA,we have pigeon feed companys that have alot of different mixes for pigeons...The different mixes are say for Breeding...Racing etc....Your mix sounds good...We don`t give mustard seeds here to pigeons as far as I know...When YOU are breeding,give alot of PEAS/SAFFLOWER and a little of Brown Rice....IN cold weather,and NOT breeding,more corn is needed,to keep the birds warm....Safflower will make the birds gain weight..So if your birds are getting real heavy,cut out the safflower,or just cut the overall amount you are feeding...Good Luck !! Alamo


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

For my racers I give them 2 oz =56 grams if these are not birds that you fly you could give them less.
Dave

That is per bird


----------



## Nazmul (Dec 8, 2009)

so my ratio of feed i.e equal proportions of each of the feed is correct right ?


----------



## BBpigeons (Mar 11, 2011)

how much do you think you would feed 55-60 pigeons.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

BBpigeons....When not breeding or racing...1 oz per bird in summer months is good....Winter time add more corn,and increase the amount per bird to about 1 1/4 to 1 1/2 oz per bird.....These amounts are for just keeping the pigeons happy and well fed....But if you are BREEDING or RACING any pigeons,then that`s another matter for how much to feed...Alamo


----------

